# List of Exotic Speakers



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been fortunate to live in a city that has access to most of the top out of reach speakers on the planet.

It seems that just when you make such a statement you see something that you have never seen.

In an attempt to give us all a chance to see and know about such items list links and pics of the most exotic available speaker systems you have seen.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Because I have them...thought I would start it off Hybrid-Audio


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Morel Elate


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Focal


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Illusion Audio


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Focal utopia and Focal Ultima, Morel Supremo, Scanspeak Illuminator and Revelator, Dynaudio Esotar2, Brax, Accouton, Seas, Rainbow Reference...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

PHD


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

BRAX


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Rainbow Audio


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Focal utopia and Focal Ultima, Morel Supremo, Scanspeak Illuminator and Revelator, Dynaudio Esotar2, Brax, Accouton, Seas, Rainbow Reference...


Thanks for the recommedations


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Accuton


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Audison Thesis.....


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Audison


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

ZR Labs


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

palldat said:


> Focal


I own and love these...but they're about as far up the price food chain I ever intend to climb. You should edit in pricing....just for grins. Some of that stuff is WAY up there.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

PHASS


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

SEAS


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

If you want the best and very exotic: Z-Studio


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Amidoinitrite?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

PHD AF1.C










Micro Precision Z Studio Tweeters










Hertz ribbons:










Hertz ML280 Signature:











Hertz ML1600:


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Soundstream


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

what deems these exotic?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

High dollar, smaller runs and stuff that most people have never heard of.

Like a Zonda R or a Pagani Huayra.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

These might not be at the high end in terms of price point, but not very common and had great experience with them (and what I used the last couple of years and plan to for a couple other builds).



AUDIBLE PHYSICS :: High Fidelity Miniature LOUD Speakers For Audiophiles





































Credit the pics below to ErinH...


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

papasin said:


> These might not be at the high end in terms of price point, but not very common and had great experience with them (and what I used the last couple of years and plan to for a couple other builds).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those little things in the case? Tiny ribbon tweets?


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

LaserSVT said:


> High dollar, smaller runs and stuff that most people have never heard of.
> 
> Like a Zonda R or a Pagani Huayra.



I knew the definition, just was questioning some of the ones mentioned more or less lol.

Id say the zr labs and micro precision are what Id consider exotic


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Most of these speakers you will not see in any retail store and very good chance most people will never hear them.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

HardCoreDore said:


> What are those little things in the case? Tiny ribbon tweets?


PM sent so as to not clutter Paul's thread.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

papasin said:


> PM sent so as to not clutter Paul's thread.


Hey Richard, I wanted to know as well...


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

palldat said:


> Soundstream



Really nothing exotic or even special about these.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hoye0017 said:


> Really nothing exotic or even special about these.


exactly my thoughts.. from a mainstream company and have your average build and cost 215 dollars...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> Hey Richard, I wanted to know as well...




Ok, in that case, here's the response I sent via PM 



They are called Ambiance Transducers...basically small ribbons that are wired in parallel with the RAM3 and the Nz3. They come as a set with either of those drivers. I ran them both last competition season and did well with them. Pics of my pillars from last season.


----------



## Bret Triano (May 16, 2014)

Holy hot potatoes those babies are tiny

-Bret


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Bret Triano said:


> Holy hot potatoes those babies are tiny
> 
> -Bret


Yep. For size comparisons...










EDIT: Up close


----------



## Bret Triano (May 16, 2014)

I found this, I'm guessing they are the same things? That's pretty cool and I had never seen them before.



Melodic Acoustic said:


> Ok I will shed a little light on the workings of the AMT
> 
> First that should not be thought in the sense of a standard tweeter.
> 
> ...


-Bret


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Flux audio, ZR Lab (raspor), Rainbow Reference, Pioneer ODR, MicroPrecision Z/Z studio, Accuton


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I like the pasting of pics with the names.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/115477-exotic-sexy-component-sets.html


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

can never educate the newbie ebay sifters and draggers, enough...





I know I love it when I see some German amp name nobody has heard of, going for hardly nothing and then someone posts it here, and then suddenly you're in the "23 watchers" crowd...


lol..


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

cajunner said:


> I like the pasting of pics with the names.


Yeah, some of the pics are not the best product in the line but just a reference to one of their unique looking products. Also the names are links to their sights.

Like I said previously that I have been fortunate enought to see and hear a lot of these. If I was not involved in this hobby; thanks Bigred, I would not know many of these products or what true highend car audio sounds like.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Architect7 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/115477-exotic-sexy-component-sets.html


Wish I had seen this....I guess it doesnt hurt to give new folks something they didn't know they were missing.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

palldat said:


> Wish I had seen this....I guess it doesnt hurt to give new folks something they didn't know they were missing.


Hey no worries, most of the picture links are broken in that thread but lots of good posts in case you needed more cool comp sets to look at.

I'll post some pics of my ProHiFi speakers in a sec here.

Edit: Here you go:



















Copper plated, only pair I've seen in the world.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Accuton Dual Titanium Voice Coil Ceramic Midbass


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

AMT Mundorf Tweeter and Zvone Raspor Labs 12M Midrange


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Architect7 said:


> Hey no worries, most of the picture links are broken in that thread but lots of good posts in case you needed more cool comp sets to look at.
> 
> I'll post some pics of my ProHiFi speakers in a sec here.
> 
> ...


What is the Website?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

palldat said:


> What is the Website?


No site, no documentation, nothing. Apparently they are a 1 of 1 prototype set. The seller I bought them from 10 years ago disappeared and I've never seen anything about them anywhere else. I have the matching 12" subwoofer and I plan to hook them up to my Woofer Tester for T/S specs this week


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have the Thesis set ... best sound I ever heard


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Also have the original MLK3 Mille Set with the ribbon mids pretty sweet too .....

They are also for sale minus the xover


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

asawendo said:


>


Ur boy totally photo-bombed you


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Also have a Genesis 6.5 Comps Set with Xovers that looks like Genesis Amps 

Pretty rare most ppl don't even know Genesis had a speaker set ....

Nothing really special but it is an Audiophile Set Mids made in England Tweets in Italy

Also coincidentally for sale


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

The Flux Reference series seem rather rare.

http://www.flux-audio.com/product.jsp?page=product&productId=4

Swinging away with Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Architect7 said:


> No site, no documentation, nothing. Apparently they are a 1 of 1 prototype set. The seller I bought them from 10 years ago disappeared and I've never seen anything about them anywhere else. I have the matching 12" subwoofer and I plan to hook them up to my Woofer Tester for T/S specs this week


Well I guess that's about as exotic as you can get. LOL


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Edit: Double post


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

asawendo said:


> AMT Mundorf Tweeter and Zvone Raspor Labs 12M Midrange


Wendo always has the best A-pillars 



LaserSVT said:


> Well I guess that's about as exotic as you can get. LOL


Yeah I wish there was more data out there but kind of cool to own such a rare piece of equipment. Unfortunately they're not worth much since no one has heard of them LOL.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Architect7 said:


> Wendo always has the best A-pillars
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wish there was more data out there but kind of cool to own such a rare piece of equipment. Unfortunately they're not worth much since no one has heard of them LOL.


Actually xxxbusa has the zr labs in his acura. They sound great.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

palldat said:


> Actually xxxbusa has the zr labs in his acura. They sound great.


He was referring to his one offs.



I would be interested to hear the ZR version of the 12m. As much as I like my scan 12m, Id like to hear how ZR improved upon it


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

I have had a request sent to me to let everyone on here know just what the Ultima kit is all about. Here ya go!

MSRP. $20,000.00 USD

Fully Active only
2 way component kit plus subwoofers
Grande Utopia Be Tweeters
Grande Utopia Midrange
SM9 Subwoofers


Tweeter key points:
Focal proprietary IAL2 tweeter
Be inverted dome
500 hz to 40,000 hz 
Sealed enclosure recommended. (.01 cu ft)

6W Ultimate woofer 

Grande Utopia Midrange adapted to the car environment
Double layer Utopia cone
Multi-ferrite magnet design
60 hz to 4500 hz
Sealed enclosure 1 cu ft

8W Ultima subwoofer

Double layer Utopia cone
Dual magnet structure
High power handling
Single voice coil (6ohms)
Sensitivity is 90.2 db
Ported enclosure recommended. .8 cu ft. F3 = 40 hz

These drivers are completely hand made in France. This is the finest car audio specific speakers made today. Limited production run obviously. The limit is due to the $20,000.00 price tag!

If anyone has any questions on these please feel free to drop me a line. I'll be happy to talk to you about them. 

Nick Wingate
Focal America


----------



## Bret Triano (May 16, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen  ^^^


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Bret Triano said:


> Pics or it didn't happen  ^^^


I 2nd this motion.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it is this system:










Car Audio & Entertainment | News > Focal Releases World's Most Expensive Speakers


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

yep...thats it! Looks nice....but i can only look at this pic....it will burn my eyes to see that with the price next to it...lol


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

wow thats a crazy price. wonder how it sounds when properly installed? those woofers look beastly


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow! Very nice system. 


Even the box.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait for $20,000 , it installs and tunes itself correct lol.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Also comes with hookers and blow! LOL. 

I have to admit, when I was just reading about them my first thought was "Wonder if Ben is ordering a set?"


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

After just dropping that $5g on my Ram, and the closing costs for this. Medical practice, heck noooooooo.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Mercury Drivers work great with Audio Wave Amps - my next amps


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Mercury Drivers work great with Audio Wave Amps - my next amps


Will you stop buying stuff and let your system stay for at least a year.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

thinking 3-4 yrs out.................


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

xxx_busa said:


> Mercury Drivers work great with Audio Wave Amps - my next amps


That is some sexy ass drivers right here.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What are we putting as a limit on what is posted here? just car audio marketed, or any?

The reason I ask is there were some Seas and Accuton posted...which you wouldn't ever see in any car audio store because they are raw DIY home drivers, and find their way into some cars but mainly home systems.

If we are talking about home stuff too...where are the field coil Feastrex drivers, the ALE or GOTO compression drivers, Voxactiv...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I work in software and I know a few millionaires and I've met a few billionaires. These speakers seem to be designed for that crowd, the guys that don't want to take the time to come up with an excellent system, they just want to pay for whatever is "the best."

I put "the best" in quotes, because anyone who has invested even a few weeks in this hobby knows that the install always trumps the gear, and ****ty speakers carefully installed can yield excellent sound. I use Pyle speakers routinely and proudly, and I can show you measurements that demonstrate that they're comparable to speakers that cost 5-10x as much.

Basically, there's no point in spending $500 on a midrange unless your main goal is one-upping your millionaire buddies.



And I'm not some broke-ass dude pretending that his $50 Wal Mart speakers are as good as Focal. My reference speakers retail for $10,000 a pair. *But most of that expense is the cabinet; the tweeter retails for $150.*


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I would say if it plays in the car then it is a car speaker.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I work in software and I know a few millionaires and I've met a few billionaires. These speakers seem to be designed for that crowd, the guys that don't want to take the time to come up with an excellent system, they just want to pay for whatever is "the best."
> 
> I put "the best" in quotes, because anyone who has invested even a few weeks in this hobby knows that the install always trumps the gear, and ****ty speakers carefully installed can yield excellent sound. I use Pyle speakers routinely and proudly, and I can show you measurements that demonstrate that they're comparable to speakers that cost 5-10x as much.
> 
> ...


that would be correct, most high end speakers use off the shelf drivers in gorgeous furniture. Sonus Fiber using seas tweets,probably modified.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Feastrex D9e2 are about $42,000 a pair.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> The Feastrex D9e2 are about $42,000 a pair.


Reading about the guy who makes the paper cones for Feastrex is fascinating. I wish I was considered a "National Treasure"!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Mercury Drivers work great with Audio Wave Amps - my next amps


OMFG... i must have that mid. it matches my tweeter perfectly. who makes those and where can i get some lol


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> OMFG... i must have that mid. it matches my tweeter perfectly. who makes those and where can i get some lol


It would be easy to replicate the phase plug using 3-D modeling/printing, with aluminum finish.

or just have a local machinist make a pair from billet, or just plain ol' alloy rod, and unscrew the phase plugs out of your favorite pair of mids that have a normal bullet shape.

I don't believe the design of the phase plug does that much really, but if it matches the tweeter, that would do a lot, for the aesthetics...

or you could just buy a set of those mids.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

LaserSVT said:


> Wow! Very nice system.
> 
> 
> Even the box.


This is crazy !


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cajunner said:


> It would be easy to replicate the phase plug using 3-D modeling/printing, with aluminum finish.
> 
> or just have a local machinist make a pair from billet, or just plain ol' alloy rod, and unscrew the phase plugs out of your favorite pair of mids that have a normal bullet shape.
> 
> ...


i was just excited when i first saw them lol. really just curious who makes them


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got these mids and I love them


Helix® - Product Details


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

Alpine F#1 Status


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

just curious about how much do the audible physics price for?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jmontoya21 said:


> just curious about how much do the audible physics price for?


pennies compared to some of the stuff in this thread lol.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> OMFG... i must have that mid. it matches my tweeter perfectly. who makes those and where can i get some lol


Dunno if the Kristal series comes from the same OEM supplier but the Competition II line drivers and your tweeter come from the same company 

Kelvin


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> pennies compared to some of the stuff in this thread lol.


x2, probably the best SQ per dollar on the high-end car speaker market right now. Though the Arian's wood phase plug looks pretty exotic!


----------



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> The Feastrex D9e2 are about $42,000 a pair.


D9e3 are $69.000/pair just for the raw drivers! 










I'd hate to put a screwdriver through those cones.


----------

